# Λουκέτο στην 4π



## SMED (Nov 27, 2012)

*Ενημέρωση 27/11/2012*: Ενάμιση χρόνο μετά την *ανακοίνωση του Συλλόγο*υ και την προσωρινή διευθέτηση του προβλήματος που είχε προκύψει τότε (με συμφωνία μεταξύ του ΣΜΕΔ και της διοίκησης της εταιρείας να πληρώνονται με μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές οι συνάδελφοι στους οποίους οφείλονταν χρήματα), φαίνεται ότι *η 4π βάζει οριστικά λουκέτο* (βλ. αναλυτικά εδώ). 

Όσοι συνάδελφοι έχουν λαμβάνειν από την 4π χρήματα για δεδουλευμένα ή έχουν στα χέρια τους ανεξόφλητες επιταγές της εταιρείας μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν ανά πάσα στιγμή με τον Σύλλογο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Από το ρεπορτάζ του Ε24:


> Λίγο μετά άρχισαν σιγά σιγά να κάνουν την εμφάνιση τους τα πρώτα προβλήματα και κάποια στελέχη της εταιρίας πιο διορατικά ή και γνωρίζοντας ίσως κάτι περισσότερο, έσπευσαν να την εγκαταλείψουν λαμβάνοντας τις παχυλές αποζημιώσεις τους.



Δίνονται τώρα αποζημιώσεις και όταν παραιτείσαι;


----------



## elimeli (Nov 27, 2012)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, επειδή μιλάει για στελέχη της εταιρίας, έγινε κάποιου είδους διευθέτηση κάτω από το τραπέζι, ώστε να αποχωρήσουν με αποζημιώσεις. Δηλαδή η αποχώρησή τους προφανώς βαφτίστηκε απόλυση. Σημεία των καιρών, αν και παρόμοιες "διευθετήσεις", απ' ό,τι ξέρω, συνέβαιναν και παλιότερα.


----------



## SMED (Jun 28, 2013)

_Ενημέρωση 27/6/2013_: Ακολουθεί ανοιχτή επιστολή απλήρωτων εργαζομένων της 4π:



> Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,
> 
> Είμαστε εργαζόμενοι της 4π Ειδικές Εκδόσεις ΑΕ, η οποία εξέδιδε τα περιοδικά RAM και HiTECH και τις έντυπες εκδόσεις του National Geographic στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Είμαστε απλήρωτοι επί σειρά μηνών, όπως απλήρωτοι παραμένουν δεκάδες εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες. Ο εργοδότης μας, μαζί με τον Εκδότη και τον Διευθυντή του National Geographic, έχουν μετακομίσει σε άλλη εταιρεία (ΣΕΛΕΝΑ ΕΚΔΟΤΙΚΗ ΑΕ των αδελφών Φιλιππάκη) όπου συνεχίζουν την εκδοτική τους δραστηριότητα. Στις 11 Ιουνίου τους απευθύναμε ενυπόγραφη ανοιχτή επιστολή, με κοινοποίηση στη National Geographic Community USA, στην Ευρωπαϊκή και Διεθνή Ένωση Δημοσιογράφων (EFJ & IFJ), καθώς και στις δημοσιογραφικές Ενώσεις ΕΣΠΗΤ και ΕΣΗΕΑ.
> 
> ...


----------

